# pontiled chicken egg



## tazmainiendigger (Jun 6, 2004)

Good morning all! I found this cool little goodie while out "scratch'n" around the old farm cellar hole yesterday morning. The egg is in super shape, a white milk glass color, quite thin and pontiled! When my rake partially exposed it I thought to myself what the heck is that  light bulb doing in this old dump? lol As soon as I picked it up I knew what it was. I have heard others speak of finding them and this is my first... It sure did put a smile on my face. The  value of the "egg money" probally isn't enough to retire on, but to me it's worth a million! Happy digg'n Taz


----------



## luvtodig (Jun 6, 2004)

Very nice[]  I found one once, and could not figure out why the homesteader's would have glass eggs..lol..then a farmer filled me in, they use them to make the hens stay on the nest[8|] I learn something new everyday, bottle digging is quite an education, I guess that is one of the reasons I love it..you all have a good day[]


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 6, 2004)

The object is called a "nest egg."  Here is a link to an earlier thread about such things:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_5478/mpage_1/key_nest,egg/anchor/tm.htm#5480

 ------------Harry Pristis


----------



## whiskeyman (May 30, 2005)

Many of these eggs were made in Germany and had hand painted floral decoration and wording like: "Happy Easter". They were also made in assorted sizes.  I have one about 6 inches long.

 Also they were used a sock darners..."darning eggs"...( think that is what they were called)...anyway, the egg was inserted into the sock where a hole was and the seamstress  was more able to hold the material tight to stitch up the hole.

 The "original sock darners" were also glass and had a handle....usually the glass was very decorative/colorful , with patterns,etc, similar to barber bottles ,and - they are highly collectible.


----------

